# .45 Ranger.



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Anybody know of a good place to buy WinchesterRangers in the .45acp flavor? I've hunted and hunted and can't seem to find them anywhere. TIA.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I carry the Winchester SXT - but isn't it Ranger SXT? I can't remember - I just buy those at a local gun shop.

Have you tried www.cheaperthandirt.com ?


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

As far as I know the regular SXT (civvie) and the Ranger SXT are different projectiles. I think one has 6 (Ranger) petals and the other has 8(civvie). I might have that bass ackwards though. Anyway my local shops dont carry the Ranger, or the SXT, so I'm kinda SOL unless I can find some more online somewhere. keep :enforcer:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'll bet that Cheaper than dirt carries it

The SXT is all I have ever had in my 1911s.


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I'll bet that Cheaper than dirt carries it
> 
> The SXT is all I have ever had in my 1911s.


thnaks shipwreck, I'll check with cheaper than dirt. I didn't mean to sound like an ARSE if I did, I was just relaying what I remember reading somewhere.


----------



## medic15al (Mar 5, 2006)

www.mahsupplies.com Good people and great service!


----------

